# Netzwerkeinstellungen und NFS & NIS konfigurieren



## marcoX (20. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

zu erst muss ich sagen, dass ich total neu bin was ein Netzwerk anbelangt!  
Also bitte entschuldigt die vieleicht dummen Fragen!

Ich habe zwei Linux-Rechner, sie lassen sich jeweils mit dem Ping Befehl ansprechen.
Das klappt schon mal.

Ich möchte jetzt:
*1.* dass ich vom Server aus den Clienten administrieren kann (Files überspielen ect. ...),
*2.* dass ich vom Server aus den Drucker ansprechen kann,
*3.* dass ich vom Clienten auch ins Internet komme,
*4.* dass ich das/die Verzeichniss/e auch grafisch am Server sehen kann.

Ich möchte das ganze unter YaST machen! Da fangen für mich aber die Probleme schon an.
*Netzwerk:*
Da gibt es mal den Server mit der IP: 192.192.0.1
Und den Client mit der IP: 192.168.0.2
Muss ich denn beim Clienten (Netzwerk) noch was einstellen?
Oder beim Server (routing?)?

Dann gibts da ja soooo viel:
NFS-Server/Client
NIS-Server/Client
NIS+ Client
Samba-Server/Client

Da stellt sich die Frage was man da nimmt, als neuling!?
NFS oder NIS?
Samba?

Vieleicht hat wer die nötigen Nerven um zu erklären was man unter YaST einstellt bzw. angeben muss so dass es auch ein "nicht" Netzwerker versteht!

Ich möcht mich schon mal herzlich bedanken!

Gruß Marco


----------



## Christian Fein (21. Oktober 2003)

NFS und NIS sind 2 Grundverschiedene Dinge.
NFS = Network File System
NIS = Network Information System

NFS ist das was du brauchst, du kannst Verzeichnisse Sharen und auf dem anderen Rechner mounten.

NIS ist eher für den einsatz in Grossen Netzwerken geplant und kann dazu eingesetzt werden das Benutzer Netzwerkweit konfiguriert werden. Wird aber bei einem 2 - 3 Rechner Netzwerk nicht genutzt.

Wir machen das besser ohne Yast, da Yast den nachteil hat das 
dir das Yast Wissen nicht weiterhilft, und ich auf meinen Systemen
kein Yast habe und es damit nicht wirklich kenne. 

Sprich mit einer IP im selben Subnetz. Bei dir könnte es gut sein folgende IPs zu verwenden:
192.168.1.1 server 
192.168.1.2 devil 
Hier stellt devil dein Client dar.
Pass dementsprechend die IPs der Rechner an.

NFS shares werden in der Datei /etc/exports angegeben.

Auf dem Server:
$ man 5 exports 
gibt weitere Auskunft.
Ein Eintrag sieht folgendermassen aus:

/home/holyfly/share      devil(rw,no_root_squash)

Hierbei wird das Verzeichnis /home/holyfly/share an den Rechner devil geshared.
Dieser sollte in der Datei /etc/hosts folgendermassen drinne stehen:
192.168.1.1   localhost linux.local server
192.168.1.2   devil

Auf dem Server sollte die /etc/hosts ungefair so aussehen:
192.168.1.2  localhost linux.local devil
192.168.1.1  server

Nach dem Anpassen den NFS Server restarten

$ /etc/init.d/nfs restart
(kann unter suse auch anders heissen, einfach mal nach einem nfs Start Stop Script unterhalb /etc/init.d suchen)

Um vom client den server einzhängen muss erst ein Verzeichnis auf dem Client erstellt werden wo der Server NFS Export gemouted wird.
Ueblicherweise unter /mnt

$ su 
[passwort]
$ mkdir /mnt/server

Danach erstmal das Share händisch mounten

$ mount -t nfs server:/home/holyfly/share /mnt/server

Wenn dies geklappt hat kann der mount in die /etc/fstab eingetragen werden. Sprich 
wird automatisch gemounted:

Ein Eintrag sieht folgendermassen aus:
server:/home/holyfly/share         /mnt/server         nfs     user        0 0

Natürlich /home/holyfly/share duch deinen Share ersetzen.


----------



## tuxracer (21. Oktober 2003)

@marcoX

das  was Dir der Christian mal erklärt hat ist schon mal alles gut, wenn Du aber mehr möchtest, als nur Dein Privatnetz ans laufen zu bringen, oder auch etwas besser verstehen möchtest, dann besorg Dir das Buch NFS und NIS vom Oreilly Verlag.
 Wir Christian schon richtig beschrieben hat, das was Du eigentlich brauchst, ist NFS, aber in etwas grösseren Netzen, ist es in Verbindung mit NIS, einiges funktioneller, NFS und NIS gemeinsam zu verwenden, denn  NIS ist so was ähnliches wie ein DNS, aber für ein NFS Netzwerk optimiert, oder so was in dem Stil.
Auf alle Fälle jedes funktioniert zwar für sich alleine, aber zusammen ergeben sie ein gutes Paar, und deshalb ist auch die meiste Lektüre immer über NFS und NIS abgefasst, und nicht separat behandelt.


----------



## marcoX (22. Oktober 2003)

Vielen Dank Christian & tuxracer!

Die IP-Adressen hab ich so geändert, wie Du es beschrieben hast.
Also Server: 192.168.1.1 und Client: 192.168.1.2
Auf dem Server besteht das Verz. /home/marco/
Auf dem Clienten das Verz. /home/manuela/

vom Server die /ect/hosts sieht jetzt wie folgt aus:
*127.0.0.1       localhost

# special IPv6 addresses
::1             localhost ipv6-localhost ipv6-loopback

fe00::0         ipv6-localnet

ff00::0         ipv6-mcastprefix
ff02::1         ipv6-allnodes
ff02::2         ipv6-allrouters
ff02::3         ipv6-allhosts

192.168.1.2     manuela.at manuela
192.168.1.1    	linux.local
*

und /etc/exports:*
/home/marco/	manuela.at(ro,no_root_squash,sync)*
/etc/hosts vom Clienten:*
127.0.0.1       localhost

# special IPv6 addresses
::1             localhost ipv6-localhost ipv6-loopback

fe00::0         ipv6-localnet

ff00::0         ipv6-mcastprefix
ff02::1         ipv6-allnodes
ff02::2         ipv6-allrouters
ff02::3         ipv6-allhosts

192.168.1.1    	linux.local
192.168.1.2     manuela.at manuela*

Wenn ich jetzt zb. ein Bild am Server ins Verz. /home/marco/Bilder rein mache, dann sehe ich es auf dem Clienten im Verz. /home/manuela/Bilder und kann es kopieren, bearbeiten ect. ... aber nur unter *root*!
Wenn ich dann den Pc komplett neu starte und mich mit dem User ansich anmelde, kommt
folgende Meldung:

*The following installation problem was detected while trying to start KDE:
No write access to $HOME directory (/homemanuela)
Kde is unable to start.*

Also das heisst dass in diesem Verz. nicht geschrieben werden kann, nicht?
Wenn ich aber dann das Verz. frei gebe, also schreibbar mache, kommt immer das selbe.

Wo hab ich da den Knoten drinn?

@tuxracer
Danke auch für den Buchtip! Ich möchte "NFS" & Co aber nur benutzen und nicht verstehen!
Die ganze Sache vergleich ich immer mit einem Auto! Wenn Du Dir ein Auto kaufst und es dann zu einer Reperatur kommt, was machst Du dann? Du wirst höchst wahrscheinlich einen Fachmann fragen was wie geht und es dann möglichst selbst reperieren (zwecks Kosten). Genau das passiert auch in einem Forum! Denn vieles versteht man einfach nicht und man
muß fragen, auch mit einem Buch! Also frag ich und erspar mir die Kosten des Buches (vieleicht)!  Ich hoffe Du verstehst das jetzt nicht falsch

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Christian Fein (23. Oktober 2003)

(/homemanuela)

du meintest wohl

/home*/*manuela

Bei der Geschichte mit dem Buch liegst du aber Falsch. Auch mit dem Vergleich, wir 
wollen dir helfen das zu verstehen, aber keinen Support geben. Support kostet (auch der
Fachmann in der Werkstatt). Dies ist ein Forum für jene die sich Kentnisse aneignen wollen.
PS: Es gibt massenhaft kostenlose ebooks, manpages, infopages, howtos


----------



## tuxracer (23. Oktober 2003)

@ marcoX


Du musst das Buch ja nicht unbedingt kaufen, aber ausleihen und mal durchschmökern würd ich es mir trotzdem mal.

Ich mach das oft so, ich schau mir einen BuchTip zumindest mal an, um zu sehen ob ich das vielleicht wieder mal brauchen kann.


----------



## marcoX (23. Oktober 2003)

da habt Ihr beide recht War wohl ein unsinniger Vergleich!


----------



## Christian Fein (23. Oktober 2003)

hast du den:

```
/home/manuela  
     ^--- fehlt
```
Fehler behoben


----------



## marcoX (23. Oktober 2003)

leider nicht! unter root geht es. ich hab versucht die rechte zu ändern.
aber irgendwie klappt das nicht


----------



## tuxracer (24. Oktober 2003)

Ich glaube ich kenne Dein Problem


Du kannst von Hand (aber nur als root) das NFS mounten.
Du kannst aber mit allen anderen Benutzern NFS nicht mounten.


Dies ist auch gut so.

um nun anderen Benutzern die Erlaubnis zu geben, dass sie dieses oder jenes NFS Verzeichnis mounten dürfen, musst Du nun, da das Verzeichnis mountbar ist, dies in die /etc/fstab eintragen, damit andere Benutzer auch die NFS Verzeichnisse mounten dürfen.

fstab ist (wie sollte es anders sein, auch nur für root veränderbar.


----------



## marcoX (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tuxracer _
> *Ich glaube ich kenne Dein Problem
> 
> ... musst Du nun, da das Verzeichnis mountbar ist, dies in die /etc/fstab eintragen, damit andere Benutzer auch die NFS Verzeichnisse mounten dürfen.
> ...



hmm ... was sollte denn da drinn stehen?
Bitte entschuldige diese Frage, ich weiss auch dass man das nicht pauschalieren kann, aber
vieleicht könnte man es ungf. darstellen.

Marco


----------



## tuxracer (24. Oktober 2003)

Das was da drinne stehen sollte steht schon da drinne, aber das was Du zusätzlich möchtest sieht fast  gleich aus.

Die einträge sind im Stil 

/device   /zuMountendesVerzeichnis     Filesystem      Regeln

die genaue Syntax, und so ziemlich alles was Du dazu wissen musst, erfährst Du über 

man fstab 

(ich hoffe Du kannst Englisch)


----------



## marcoX (24. Oktober 2003)

ja das mit dem Englisch ist so eine Sache.   Mit viel Mühe gehts schon ...

in der fstab steht folgendes:
*linux.local:/home/marco /home/manuela   nfs    rw,user  0  0*


----------



## tuxracer (27. Oktober 2003)

Hy marcoX

soweit ist das eigentlich schon mal gut.

Nun musst Du von rechts weg, da wo rw,user 0 0 steht, das ganze etwas erweitern, wie das ganz genau geht, das kann ich Dir leider nur s4ehr vage sagen, aber Du kannst einmal probieren, das 

rw,user 0 0 

gegen ein

rw,noauto,user,exec 0 0


auszutauschen.

vielleicht gehts dann, ansonsten musst Du wahrscheinlich doch selbst mal die Syntax wie sie in der man fstab beschrieben wird, studieren.


----------



## Christian Fein (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von marcoX _
> *ja das mit dem Englisch ist so eine Sache.   Mit viel Mühe gehts schon ...
> 
> in der fstab steht folgendes:
> linux.local:/home/marco /home/manuela   nfs    rw,user  0  0 *



Also wenn du von manuelas Rechner, marcos rechner mounten willst, kann das so natürlich nicht funktionieren. linux.local ist der eigene Rechner (sprich Manuelas)

Demnach musst du auf manuelas rechner in der /etc/hosts nachschauen unter welchem namen dieser bekannt ist.
Also:
muss dort stehen:
marco 192.168.1.1

dann in der fstab
marco:/home/marco /home/manuela nfs rw,user 0 0

wobei es nicht so intelligent ist das home von marco auf das home von manuela zu
mounten. Wenn du willst das deine konfigurationsfiles manuela auch bereitstehen würde 
ich die betreffenden files verlinken. 
Das hat den Vorteil in /home/manuela finden sich die links auf bestimmte konfigurationsfiles (wie z.b .bashrc) aber dennoch kann manuela eigene Konfigurationen durchführen.

mounte also lieber nach /mnt/server oder /mnt/marco/home oder so


----------



## Thorsten Ball (29. November 2003)

So, melde ich mich auch mal.

Erstmal Lob an Chris für seine guten Erklärungen 
Ich hab das nach seiner Anleitung gemacht und es scheint zu gehen, zumindest
mit dem normalen mount-Befehl, der aber über 1 Minute lief.
Ich hab ihn abgebrochen und dann konnte ich in das Verzeichnis wechseln.
Leider konnte ich als User keine Daten erstellen, da es ohne Schreibrechte
gemountet ist, hat er mir gemeldet.
Da dachte ich ich schreib es mit "user" in die fstab und versuche "mount -a".
Nun läuft es aber schon wieder so lange,
und ich weiß nicht ob er aufhört.. Sieht zumindest nicht so aus.
Und das wär ja nicht so gut für den Bootvorgang wenn ich es in der /etc/fstab stehen habe. Oder?

Mit freundlichem Gruß,

MrNugget

//edit:

Kleine Anmerkung, wenn ich während dieses mount-Vorgangs darauf zugreife, kann ich keine Ordner erstellen da wieder Schreibgeschütztes System kommt. Dabei hat er der Ordner chmod 777


----------



## Thorsten Ball (30. November 2003)

So, das ist mir jetzt aber peinlich...

Ich hab noch ein Gentoo Forum durchsucht und die Lösung gefunden:


```
$ /etc/init.d/portmap start
```

Das muss laufen, dann klappt das auch  Aber trotzdem kann ich jetzt
noch nicht mal als root was schreiben, obwohl es Chmod 0777 hat,
nano gibt mir folgenden Fehler aus, falls ich eine txt Datei erstellen will:


```
Konnte nicht in Datei schreiben: Das Dateisystem ist nur lesbar
```

Dabei sieht mein /etc/fstab Eintrag wie folgt aus:


```
josef:/opt/lampp/htdocs/web /home/mrnugget/Web nfs      rw,noauto,user,exec     0 0
```

Nachdem ich diese Zeile geändert habe, habe ich den Mountpoint umountet 
und mit mount -a alles neu gelesen.

Doch es geht immernoch nicht.

MrNugget

PS: Ich hoffe mal ihr verzeiht die nicht vorhandene Suche


----------



## solero (23. März 2004)

und /etc/exports:
/home/marco/ manuela.at(ro,no_root_squash,sync)

 -ro (read/only) durch 
  rw (read/write)  ersetzen-                                                 


Denk ich mal,
dann sollte es gehen.
Das exportierte Verzeichnis sollte doch beschreibbar sein
und das ist es so nicht gewesen.


----------

